# Video gefaked?



## Sonnenzombie (17. November 2010)

Hallo,

ein Kumpel hat mir folgenden Link geschickt.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home" - NEW street trials riding short film[/nomedia]

Ähmm gibt es wirklich sowas? Ich finde das zu krassn. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man das so (locker und einfach wie es aussieht) einfach machen kann.

Was denkt ihr?

Gruß
Sonnenzombie


----------



## DerandereJan (17. November 2010)

Alles Fake!! Sowas KANN gar  nicht gehen.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faraketrek (17. November 2010)

Der Thread zum Fake:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494286


----------



## Braunbaer (17. November 2010)

Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man die ganzen Photoshop-Artefakte! Alles Fake!!1!eins!!



> Der Thread zum Fake:


Ich finde den Thread hier aber lustiger


----------



## dubbel (17. November 2010)

ab und zu sieht man auch die schnüre, an denen der typ hängt.
man muss nur gaaaaanz genau hinschauen.


----------



## Sonnenzombie (17. November 2010)

Hmm der Thread strotzt ja nur so von Ironie. 
Also so weit ich es in dem anderen Thread gerade überflogen hab, ist das also kein Fake. Dann ist das aber übelst krank.


----------



## cris-py (17. November 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Hmm der Thread strotzt ja nur so von Ironie.
> Also so weit ich es in dem anderen Thread gerade überflogen hab, ist das also kein Fake. Dann ist das aber übelst krank.



Der andere Thread ist reine Ironie,hier ist alles wahr und das Video definitiv gefaked !
Alles Computeranimation ....


----------



## Two_Shoes (17. November 2010)




----------



## floatwork (17. November 2010)




----------



## PhatBiker (17. November 2010)

Er hat Flügel die sich sooooo schnell bewegen das man die gar nicht sieht . . . nee, mal im ernst, D.McAskill fährt immer so, normal kann er glaub ich nicht.

3.55 minuten sieht man das er auch nicht immer alles `steht´. Sein Unterarm ist bissel zerschrammt.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (17. November 2010)

Ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen, das geht nicht und ist gefaked!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_1975 (17. November 2010)

Der hatte einfach zuviel Red Bull - aber das Resultat ist geil


----------



## Sonnenzombie (17. November 2010)

Also ist das Teil echt?


----------



## benn9411 (17. November 2010)

ja ach ne ist das teil echt


----------



## Sonnenzombie (17. November 2010)

Ja ok, ich denke man kann den Thread schließen, bevor es noch mehr ins lächerliche ausartet.


----------



## PhatBiker (17. November 2010)

zuspät . . . hätte dann schon vor den letzten 10 Antworten passieren müssen . . .


----------



## FlatusW. (17. November 2010)

Alles GEFAKET !

Da Danny mitlerweile 140 Kg. wiegt weil er ausschließlich Red Bull und Fish & Chips zu sich nimmt, und absolut unfit musste ich für ihn in diesen Film fahren !!!!

So jetzt ist es endlich raus ..

Der Ar$ch hat mich noch nicht mal im Abspann erwähnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanderradler (18. November 2010)

Ich kenne den Typn nicht oder habe keine Ahnung, was man alles so mit einem Rad machen kann.

Aber waum sollte es ein Fake sein? Vielleicht kann der Typ das alles doch? Zumind. kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dazu absolute Körper-/Geistbeherrschung notwendig ist.


----------



## MARKY-AIR (18. November 2010)

Was du kannst das alles nicht, armes Würstchen


----------



## kamo-i (18. November 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Ja ok, ich denke man kann den Thread schließen, bevor es noch mehr ins lächerliche ausartet.



    


ICH KANN NICHT MEHR!


----------



## nachtkauz (18. November 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Alles Fake!! Sowas KANN gar  nicht gehen.........



Ja ne, ist klar...und wie bitteschön erklär ich mir dann die
Sponsoren auf seiner Website 

Die unterstützen bestimmt  eine FAKEr


----------



## shootemup (18. November 2010)

Ironie = fremdwort?


----------



## DerandereJan (18. November 2010)

Komm hier jetzt nicht mit Logik!


----------



## duro e (18. November 2010)

video ist echt , ich kenn den burschen also beruhigt euch .D hier sprudelt es im thread vor ironie , meine aussage ist aber ernst gemeint . wird sicher mal wieder bei galileo im fake check sein , er war schonmal drin , aber da wars video auch nicht gefaked hehe.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. November 2010)

Wanderradler schrieb:


> ...Zumind. kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dazu absolute Körper-/Geistbeherrschung notwendig ist.



Wenn Danny absolute Körper-/Geistbeherrschung hätte, wieso hat er dann verschrammte Arme?

Also doch alles gefaked


----------



## cännondäler__ (18. November 2010)

Das Video ist eine reine Computeranimation, rafft Ihr das nicht? Toll was heute mit den Dingern so alles geht! Vielleicht bauen die sowas auch in AVATAR 2 ein....
cännondäler


----------



## SchillDie (18. November 2010)

MacAskil ein betrüger!? All meine Träume! Wie soll ich nur weiter leben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (18. November 2010)

Schlimm, was Drogen so alles mit der Jugend anrichten.


----------



## triallo (19. November 2010)

FlatusW. schrieb:


> Alles GEFAKET !
> 
> Da Danny mitlerweile 140 Kg. wiegt weil er ausschließlich Red Bull und Fish & Chips zu sich nimmt, und absolut unfit musste ich für ihn in diesen Film fahren !!!!
> 
> ...



das werst du wol gern gewessen oder


----------



## triallo (19. November 2010)

ich finde es immer lustig ville wissen nicht was man mit einen bike und viel lange weile so schaft trialer können sich mit einer halle mit palettenund viel holz tage lang beschäftigen trialer sind die besseren biker fraeks halt


----------



## ecopower (19. November 2010)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Das Video ist eine reine Computeranimation, rafft Ihr das nicht? Toll was heute mit den Dingern so alles geht! Vielleicht bauen die sowas auch in AVATAR 2 ein....
> cännondäler


Genau, wäre Danny ein echter Biker, dann hätte er nämlich ein 29" Bike!
Andere Radgrößen gibt es doch überhaupt nicht mehr. Also kann der Film nur eine Animation sein.


----------



## Hopi (19. November 2010)

Ich würde vorschlagen er schreibt an Pro7 "der fake check", dann werden die es wieder versuchen mit ihren Profis nachzustellen und er bekommt dort "die Expertenmeinung".


----------



## DerandereJan (19. November 2010)

triallo schrieb:


> ich finde es immer lustig ville wissen nicht was man mit einen bike und viel lange weile so schaft trialer können sich mit einer halle mit palettenund viel holz tage lang beschäftigen trialer sind die besseren biker fraeks halt




.......und besser deutsch können sie auch , gelle?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (19. November 2010)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Video,der Tag ist gerettet.

Einmal im Leben so auf eine Telefonzelle hüpfen...


----------



## sramx9 (19. November 2010)

kannst ja mit deinem Handy anfangen


----------



## Schlammcatcher (19. November 2010)

ich lache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (19. November 2010)

ich auch.....


----------



## sramx9 (19. November 2010)

gut - war ja auch Sinn der Sache - bissel Spaß machen


----------



## MAXXed (19. November 2010)

Schrammen hat jeder.Vielleicht filmen die solange bis es klappt, nach dems ihn hunderte male hingehauen hat


----------



## d-dirter (19. November 2010)

Das ist auf keinen Fall ein Fake!
Der hat es nun mal drauf!


----------



## RetroRider (19. November 2010)

Daß man mit jungen Knochen und kleinen Bikes super rumhüpfen kann, ist doch seit Jahrzehnten bekannt. Der Danny kann halt noch mal ne Nummer besser Fahrradfahren als alle bisherigen Stars der Szene. Kann ja mal vorkommen. Der hat die Matrix eben durchschaut. Oder einfach viel geübt.


----------



## OKTAN (19. November 2010)

Ist der mir dem RedBull-Helm der Vettel?

Wusste garnicht, daß der auch Radfahren kann.


OKTAN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenzombie (19. November 2010)

Ok ihr dürft mich für die Frage steinigen wenn ihr wollt, trotzdem interessiert es mich. 
Wie federt der Typie? Der hat doch gar keine Federgabel oder so was eingebaut?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (19. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen er schreibt an Pro7 "der fake check", dann werden die es wieder versuchen mit ihren Profis nachzustellen und er bekommt dort "die Expertenmeinung".



*Grööööööööööl*


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. November 2010)

In den Rahmen sind überall intelligente Elastomere eingebaut, die die starken Schläge absorbieren und ihm gleichzeitig beim Springen helfen mehr Höhe und Weite zu erreichen.


----------



## Braunbaer (19. November 2010)

Ich hab die sog. "Tricks" alle selber ausprobiert!! Und ich hab nichts davon hinbekommen! Also muss es ja wohl ein Fake sein!11!111elf1!!!

So.


----------



## ecopower (19. November 2010)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Ich hab die sog. "Tricks" alle selber ausprobiert!! Und ich hab nichts davon hinbekommen! Also muss es ja wohl ein Fake sein!11!111elf1!!!
> 
> So.



Bist Du das?


----------



## RetroRider (19. November 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Ok ihr dürft mich für die Frage steinigen wenn ihr wollt, trotzdem interessiert es mich.
> Wie federt der Typie? Der hat doch gar keine Federgabel oder so was eingebaut?



Der wird ja auch von Red Bull gesponsort, und nicht von Rock Shox.


----------



## XMS2009 (19. November 2010)

Um ma eins klarzustellen DAS VIDEO IST_* KEIN*_ FAKE 
1. Wieso würde er sonst gesponsert werden???
2. Nur weil nicht jeder (ich auch net) solche Tricks kann muss das noch lange ka Fake sein!!!
3. Wenn man sich ma seine Lebensgeschichte durchliest merkt man wie lange MacAskill schon fährt!!! Das soetwas nicht von heut auf morgen geht is ja wohl klar

SRY ABER DAS MUSSTE MAL GESAGT WERDEN!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (19. November 2010)

XMS2009 schrieb:


> .....



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarkasmus


----------



## Der Toni (19. November 2010)

@ xms2009: Bist du dir da wirklich ganz sicher?


----------



## XMS2009 (19. November 2010)

JA doch so ziemlich!!!
Guck dir ma dies an:http://www.redbull.de/cs/Satellite/de_DE/Video/Danny-MacAskill--Way-Back-Home-021242912929199

Wie willst du das denn Faken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. November 2010)

Sorry, dass ich dich aufwecke, aber heutzutage ist dank modernster Technik (fast) alles möglich, sowas eben auch. Ich kann dir garantieren, dass das ein Fake ist, bei dem durch viel Aufwand die Hilfsmittel wegretouchiert wurden. Zudem kommen "intelligente Blickwinkel" der Kamera, die die ganzen Aktionen noch spektakulärer aussehen lassen, weil Distanzen und Höhen nicht richtig eingeschätzt werden können.


PS: Den Weihnachtsmann gibt es übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## XMS2009 (20. November 2010)

ECHT den WMann gibet net, schade
Nein mir is es ja egal was ihr von dem Video haltet, jeder muss sich sein eigenes Bild machen!!!
Wenn Du meinst dass das n Fake is dann sei es so, ich glaub, dass es echt ist!


----------



## RetroRider (20. November 2010)

Genau. Sowas kann man heute auf jedem Laptop faken, und bald auch auf dem Handy. Im Gegensatz dazu: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P02MbX4RY5g"]YouTube        - Marzocchi Old School Commercial[/nomedia]. Ryan Leech musste damals bestimmt ein gutes Dutzend Amigas zusammenstöpseln für das 3D-Rendering, und das hat Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. November 2010)

Bei dem Marzocchi Video ist eindeutig die Musik gefaked! Das hört man sofort!


----------



## OKTAN (21. November 2010)

Das Video von XMS0815 ist sogar eine sehr schlechte Fälschung. Der Nerd, der das Video manipuliert hat, hat sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, das Puki von seinem Sohn zu scalieren.

Aber warum die immer den Vettel als Fahrer einblenden, habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.


OKTAN


----------



## tobi-trial (21. November 2010)

wer beim Biken keine Schrammen bekommt... is´n Warmduscher, weil er Angst davor hat, dass etwas schief gehen könnte und deshalb nicht über seine Grenzen hinausgeht.


----------



## duro e (21. November 2010)

das danny mac ist ein orginal , er macht die sachen ja nicht im handumdrehen , oder beim ersten versuch alles . der bursche hat sich oft genug zerschranzt für das video , ich erinnere mich daran wie oft der was gebrochen hatte und immer viele pausen hatte aufgrund von verletzungen die beim üben für die aktionen zu stande kamen.
seine frontflips hat er im foampit geübt und so ausgereizt das er sie von mauern machen kann. und das danny krank ist , weiß man schon jahrelang wenn man ihn kennt . verfolgt man seine laufbahn , weiß man , das dieses video kein fake ist , sondern einfach nur fahrerische perfektion die über jahre hinweg geschaffen wurde.

gefaket ist z.b das hier von the fast and the fourius : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vtraGpjvVU&translated=1"]YouTube        - grip charger wheelie versuch.wmv[/nomedia]

übrigends was danny macaskill schonmal im galileo fake check , aber da hat er in der münchener innenstatdt auch bewiesen was er kann!


----------



## tobi-trial (21. November 2010)

das video hab ich auch gesehen, aber leider nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## player599 (23. November 2010)

Gotteslästerung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (23. November 2010)

Wer lästert über mich . . . ??


----------



## triallo (24. November 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Kumpel hat mir folgenden Link geschickt.
> 
> ...



es is kein fake


----------



## DerandereJan (24. November 2010)

Doch


----------



## tobi-trial (24. November 2010)

also jungs, hört doch auf mit der schwachsinnigen diskussion. Auch wenns anscheinend lustig ist oder spaß macht, aber dafür gibts andere Foren.
wer hier keine Ahnung hat, soll am besten sein dummes geschwätz lassen. wer sich im Trail-Sport ein bisschen auskennt, weiß dass das Video kein Fake ist, wobei auch viele die Sachen die Danny macht, manche auch mit dem Dirt-Bike können. 
Also ich bitte euch, wer nicht bereit ist über seinen Tellerrand hinauszuschauen und nur billige Waldwege fährt und denkt er könnte was, soll sich doch bitte einen anderen Thread suchen und hier nicht überflüssig den Thread verlängern.

Viele würden mir gerne eine reinhauen, aber es musste mal klar gesagt werden.


----------



## XMS2009 (24. November 2010)

OKTAN schrieb:


> Das Video von XMS0815 ist sogar eine sehr schlechte Fälschung. Der Nerd, der das Video manipuliert hat, hat sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, das Puki von seinem Sohn zu scalieren.
> 
> Aber warum die immer den Vettel als Fahrer einblenden, habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.
> 
> ...


 
1. Wo wird Vettel eingeblendet ?
2. Du scheinst anscheinend nicht über genügend Vorstellungskraft zu verfügen, um zu kapieren, dass nicht alles was auf den ersten Blick unglaublich scheint, gefakt sein muss!!!
3. Guck dir die Tricks an, die beim Dirtjump gesprungen werden. Das sind auch keine Fakes!!! (ich meine jetze net nen 360 oder X-up, sondern Sachen wie Flipwhip usw!!!)

Außerdem stimme ich tobi-trail zu.
Ich finde nur man sollte sich, bevor man hier irgendein schwachsinniges Kommentar postet, erstmal mit dem Video richtig außeinander gesetzt haben und nicht einfach son schxxxx schreiben !!!


----------



## DerandereJan (24. November 2010)

Ich bleib dabei: Es ist ein Fake!!

Und an die zwei Nasen über mir:

Dies ist ein öffentliches Forum, welches auch ohne euch Hilfswarte bestens zurecht kommt. Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht von Typen moderiert werden, die zum Lachen in den Keller gehen und deren Horizont suggeriert, das Ironie und Sarkasmus Gewürze aus der orientalischen Küche sind.

In diesem Sinne....

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. November 2010)

tobi-trial schrieb:


> Also ich bitte euch, wer nicht bereit ist über seinen Tellerrand hinauszuschauen und nur billige Waldwege fährt und denkt er könnte was, soll sich doch bitte einen anderen Thread suchen und hier nicht überflüssig den Thread verlängern.


Über den Tellerrand schauen ist gerade schwierig, da liegen die Peperoni von der Pizza.
Leider lassen meine Eltern micht nicht im Wald biken gehen, sie meinen es ist zu gefährlich. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, glaube ich aber nur, dass sie Angst haben, dass ich der Erste bin, der die Tricks aus dem Video von Danny MacAskill kann und nicht wie er rumfaken muss.




tobi-trial schrieb:


> Viele würden mir gerne eine reinhauen, aber es musste mal klar gesagt werden.


Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich gerade eher Mitleid.


----------



## tobi-trial (24. November 2010)

das meinst du doch nicht ernst oder, du fährst so ein geiles Bike und lässt dir von deinen Eltern verbieten im Wald zu fahren? und das in deinem Alter 
wenn du mal andere Bikevideos anschaust, Red Bull Rampage, oder so, dann ist das ja alles gefaked

ich glaub ich packs nicht


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. November 2010)

Tja, die sagen, solange ich unter deren Dach wohne habe ich nichts zu sagen.
Das sind die Momente, in denen man als Mann auch mal schlucken muss


----------



## tobi-trial (24. November 2010)

das nenn ich Respekt. Wenn alle jungen Leuts so sich gegenüber den Eltern verhalten würden, wäre unsere Jugend in Deutschland nicht so kaputt wie sie ist.
find ich wirklich gut, ehrlich *thumbs up*


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2010)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Genau. Sowas kann man heute auf jedem Laptop faken, und bald auch auf dem Handy. Im Gegensatz dazu: YouTube        - Marzocchi Old School Commercial. Ryan Leech musste damals bestimmt ein gutes Dutzend Amigas zusammenstöpseln für das 3D-Rendering, und das hat Wochen gedauert.



das ist kein oldschool commercial von marzocchi, sondern schnitte aus kranked 3.


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Doch



dann wünsche ich dir mal echt so von ganzem herzen, dass du solche fahrer wie ryan leech, danny mad skills und andere trial fahrer mal in echt siehst.


----------



## cännondäler__ (24. November 2010)

....ja, ja, nur weil da nicht offiziell "Superhelden-Film" draufsteht ist alles echt und ohne doppelten Boden! Spiderman kann ja auch wirklich die Wände hoch, Superman kann fliegen, Pippi Langstrumpf an der Decke laufen und den kleinen Onkel stemmen und Scheinriesen gibt´s natürlich wirklich....tz, tz, tz...willkommen in der Matrix!
cännondäler


----------



## Starcraft (24. November 2010)

cooler zufall. also das video ist kein fake. grad heut hab ich was dadrüber gelesen in der Bike. In der zeitschrift wurde was über ihn geschrieben und unteranderem auf dieses video verwiesen. das ist definitiv kein fake !


----------



## PhatBiker (24. November 2010)

Die stecken doch alle unter einer Decke . . . 100% Fakeless


----------



## RetroRider (24. November 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Threadstarter viel Ahnung von Provokation oder wenig Ahnung von Trial hat. Daß so Viele auf den Leim gehen ist jedenfalls witzig.
Allerdings ist das Thema in "Fahrtechnik" etwas offtopic. Am Besten nach "Mountainbike Orienteering" verschieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (24. November 2010)

Orienteering ?? wasndat ??
hast ein t vergessen . . . dann würd es "Orient Tee Ring" heissen . . . so ähnlich wie die Weinstrasse


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. November 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Die stecken doch alle unter einer Decke . . .



Solange ich mit dir nicht unter eine Decke muss, ist alles ok


----------



## PhatBiker (25. November 2010)

Ich glaub das will ich auch nicht . . . würd aber auch auf die Decke ankommen, einer Kneipendecke vieleicht.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (25. November 2010)

Aha!
Da wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## Der Toni (25. November 2010)

Starcraft schrieb:


> cooler zufall. also das video ist kein fake. grad heut hab ich was dadrüber gelesen in der Bike. In der zeitschrift wurde was über ihn geschrieben und unteranderem auf dieses video verwiesen. das ist definitiv kein fake !



Oje, Bike und Konsorten sind doch der größte Fake.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. November 2010)

Hab das Eine oder Andere heute Morgen versucht nachzustellen. Da die meisten Tricks nicht geklappt haben, muss es definitiv gefaked sein. Ich denke, hiermit ist die Frage grundsätzlich beantwortet


----------



## RetroRider (25. November 2010)

Und selbst wenn´s nicht gefaked ist, hat der das vorher bestimmt heimlich geübt, daher: Betrug! Außerdem ist Red Bull Doping.


----------



## berkel (25. November 2010)

Zunächst denkt man ja noch - das ist echt. Front flips vom Garagendach sind ja nichts Ungewöhnliches. Aber spätestens bei der vereinsamten Telefonzelle merkt man - ganz klar gefaked - die Dinger sind doch gelb.


----------



## DerandereJan (25. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzlmofred (29. November 2010)

OKTAN schrieb:


> Aber warum die immer den Vettel als Fahrer einblenden, habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.
> OKTAN



Du hast die Brisanz deiner Entdeckung noch gar nicht verstanden: es verhält sich andersrum: McAskill = Vettel!!! Damit würde ich mich an die BILDzeitung wenden...

Und das Video hier - ja schaut es euch nur an -
http://photobysergio.fr/video-toni-bou-piera.html
ist nicht Toni Bou, sondern Jordi Tarres, der sich liften hat lassen - mal abgesehen davon, dass das auch alles gefaked ist, allerdings anders als ihr meint. Das ist wie früher mit den Helikopter-Angriffen etc. pp. im Fernseher: alles maßstabsgetreue Spielzeug-Modelle, die per Fernsteuerung bewegt werden...

Und um dem Unsinn ein Ende zu bereiten, ist euch schon mal die Ähnlichkeit von Danny McAskill und Steve McQueen aufgefallen? Nicht nur im Namen? Vermutungen über Vermutungen


----------



## Eric.Eschrich96 (29. November 2010)

Seid ihr eigentlich alle voll Kaputt im Kopf das is Danny Macaskill...meine fresse was ihr alle meint nur weil ihr es nicht könnt ( ich kanns auch nicht  ) aber das is alles machbar ....und wo zum Teufel sollen da Seile sein .....


----------



## PhatBiker (29. November 2010)

jaman, siehst du die nicht ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x100 nur für dich.


----------



## Kettenglied (29. November 2010)

Eric.Eschrich96 schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich alle voll Kaputt im Kopf das is Danny Macaskill...meine fresse was ihr alle meint nur weil ihr es nicht könnt ( ich kanns auch nicht  ) aber das is alles machbar ....und wo zum Teufel sollen da Seile sein .....




Eric Eric....schau mal genau hin. Man kann deutlich die Seile, das Hebegeschirr und das Gurtzeug erkennen. In einigen Szenen sieht man sogar den Schatten vom Krahn an dem er hängt. Zusätzlich hat er noch Helium in den Reifen, im Rahmen und in den Schuhen. Er hat außerdem noch eine Anti-Schwerkrafthose an.


----------



## DerandereJan (29. November 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Anti-Schwerkrafthose


----------



## RetroRider (30. November 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> [...] Anti-Schwerkrafthose [...]



Gibt´s das Ding eigentlich inzwischen endlich mal in Deutschland? Hab´ keine Lust mich mit dem Zoll rumzuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (30. November 2010)

Ein Fall für Galileo FakeCheck und Galileo Mystery (http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Galileo_Mystery). Hoffentlich kann Aiman Abdallah Licht in dieses finstere Mysterium bringen.

Um das Niveau noch weiter zu senken hilft nur noch Galileo


----------



## kaktusbiker (30. November 2010)

leute, ihr habt mich echt überzeugt.. ich fand ja schon lange, dass diese ganzen bikegenies ihre stunts nur fälschen (u.a. den 360 oakley drop von Cam Zink bei der red bull rampage dieses jahr..) Und deshalb fliegen über den ganzen street und dirt events immer die ganzen Hubschrauber, da hängen die Fahrer nämlich dran 

Mal ehrlich, wer kommt auf die Idee, ein seriöser Fahrer würde ein Fake-Video produzieren??


----------



## Der Toni (30. November 2010)

er wars:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Kumpel hat mir folgenden Link geschickt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. November 2010)

clenbuterol


----------



## Burns82 (1. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Burns82 (1. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Danny absolute Körper-/Geistbeherrschung hätte, wieso hat er dann verschrammte Arme?
> 
> Also doch alles gefaked



Die Schrammen lassen sich ganz einfach erklären  er scheint verheiratet zu sein!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (1. Dezember 2010)

Schrammen? Das sind Injektionslöcher. Oder auch gefaked. Wie fast alles außer dem Wetter, das ist typisch für die Gegend


----------



## BierkippeDH (1. Dezember 2010)

Naja. Wie es so schön heißt Red Bull verleiht Flügel.. So, ich bin der Meinung das es kein Fake ist, denn Danny MacAskill ist nicht umsonst der 'beste' Trialbiker den es gibt. Zumindest der Beste unter den Bekannten  Hat Red Bull es wirklich nötig sowas zu 'faken'?
Nachher kommt noch einer und meint die RB Rampage wär ein Fake.. also wirklich.


----------



## DerandereJan (1. Dezember 2010)

BierkippeDH schrieb:


> ...die RB Rampage wär ein Fake..




Also das erkennt ja wohl jeder Depp! Das sind ja sogar die gleichen Papplandschaftsbauten die sie beim Dreh der Mondlandung verwendet haben....

Das hätte sich Torro Rosso ruhig nen Paar Mark mehr kosten lassen dürfen! Immer diese ökologisch nachhaltige Fakerei...tztztz...


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Dezember 2010)

Aus Quellen die ich nicht verraten darf, weiss ich das jemand ganz viel rote Farbe gekauft hat und die Kulissen wieder haben möchte . . . planen die eine Marslandung mit Danny McAskill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (1. Dezember 2010)

Den Mars gibts doch gar nicht......


----------



## tsujoshi (1. Dezember 2010)

Quatsch, das liegt an seinem Rad. Der hat einen vollprogramierbaren Heinz Erhard-Membran-Trick-Konfigurator. Anstecken, Trick einprogrammieren und losfahren. Da ist ein kleiner Knopf am Lenker (nur zu sehen in 4:56, bei 38299,88473facher Vergrößerung, allerdings muss man den reellen Schärfewert auf mehr als 338.57 rs[nicht auf .59 rs wie manche Eier behaupten] setzen (bei 20" Bildgröße)), beim Absprung gedrückt halten und es geht ganz von allein.
Dämliches gelaber obs gefaked ist oder nicht...was meinst denn was der Heinz den ganzen Tag macht?


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Dezember 2010)

ist der Mars also auch nur eine Lampe unter der Decke . . . tsts.


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Dezember 2010)

Hat diesen *McAskill* eigentlich schon mal jemand mit eigenen Augen gesehen.... so ganz in echt mein ich...?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (2. Dezember 2010)

Willst du damit etwa andeuten, dass es den überhaupt nicht gibt?
Die Vermutung hege ich nämlich auch schon lange!

Und meine Vermutung bzgl. der "Schrammen" und "Narben": Das sind die Seile, an denen er befestigt ist. Es ist schwierig diese wegzuretuschieren, weil Haut immer anders aussieht.


----------



## Desert Rat (2. Dezember 2010)

Landschaft und Sounds sind von pixar... die Tricks sind echt!


----------



## dubbel (2. Dezember 2010)

aber aufgenommen in einer low-gravity dimension.


----------



## Der Toni (2. Dezember 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> aber aufgenommen in einer low-gravity dimension.



Mars


----------



## Kettenglied (2. Dezember 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Den Mars gibts doch gar nicht......




....du meinst Bielefeld. 

Größter anzunehmender Fake:

"Danny MacAskill gewinnt die RedBull-Trial-Rampage in Bielefeld".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (2. Dezember 2010)




----------



## candi (3. Dezember 2010)

Also hier noch ein wenig Diskussionsstoff. Habe schon gemerkt das es so langsam wieder holt. 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/video-alpen-mcaskill-dominik-raab-in-action.465413.2.htm

Aber eins wundert mich schon. Ihr alle quatscht darüber ob es ein Fake ist ider nicht ?  warum ?
 Besteht da nicht der verdacht das es doch echt isst ? NUR MAL SO ANGEMERKT.


Schönen Tag noch


----------



## heifisch (3. Dezember 2010)

candi schrieb:


> Besteht da nicht der verdacht das es doch echt isst ?



Es (was auch immer) ist gerade beim essen?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube, dass er meint, dass da jemand die Echtheit an dem Video gegessen hat und es nun deshalb ein Fake ist. Soweit ich weiß, kann man Echtheit aber nicht essen, weshalb ich aber trotzdem nicht von meiner Meinung abweiche, dass das Video nicht echt ist! 

Und nur mal so angemerkt, kommt dir nicht der Verdacht auf (vor allem bei diesen ganzen plausiblen Erklärungen), dass das Video ein Fake sein könnte?!


----------



## heifisch (3. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es ja ein Fake ist, ist da auch keine Echtheit, folglich kann man die auch nicht essen.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. Dezember 2010)

So'n Holo-Deck ist schon ne feine Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2010)

baumschubser schrieb:


> So'n Holo-Deck ist schon ne feine Sache...



is das auch von Shimano?


----------



## heifisch (3. Dezember 2010)

Wohl eher von Roloff.


----------



## Kettenglied (4. Dezember 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Wohl eher von Roloff.



Roll-Off?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Dezember 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Roll-Off?



Tearoff?


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2010)

soll das heißen Googles sind auch gefälscht?


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Dezember 2010)

Nee, Suchmaschinen sind real!


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2010)

sogar mehr als manchen daten lieb ist..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Dezember 2010)

real -> mehr real -> am meisten real.


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Dezember 2010)

also ein realer³ Fake ??


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2010)

fake = "-" und -³ ergibt wieder ein minus als vorzeichen. also ein ganz klarer fake!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (4. Dezember 2010)

wo siehst du ein - ?
so langsam denk das alle hier ein mächtig an der Waffel haben, ausser Anne . . . und ich erst recht.


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2010)

die macht ist mit mir..
sicher, war das nicht von vorne rein klar?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Dezember 2010)

Vorne rein, hinten rein... ist doch egal! Hauptsache das Rad muss nicht draußen stehen.


----------



## heifisch (4. Dezember 2010)

du steckst dir dein rad hinten rein?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Dezember 2010)

Niveau. Man weiß nie, wo es ist.


----------



## heifisch (5. Dezember 2010)

Nivea ist zumindest in der Dose.


----------



## Kettenglied (5. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es auch in Tuben und Flaschen.......oder sind das auch Fakes?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Dezember 2010)

Nur Tuben. Bei Flaschen steckt doch schon das trügerische "f" drin, das anzeigt, dass es sich um ein Fake handelt.


----------



## Kettenglied (5. Dezember 2010)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Nur Tuben. Bei Flaschen steckt doch schon das trügerische "f" drin, das anzeigt, dass es sich um ein Fake handelt.




Das würde aber auch bedeuten das alle Videos auf YouTUBE keine Fakes sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabio88 (6. Januar 2011)

das ist Danny Mc Askill, der kann alles !

ich bin 100% davon überzeugt , dass dieses video echt ist !°


----------



## heifisch (6. Januar 2011)




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. Januar 2011)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass das nicht echt sein kann, die Fakten sprechen einfach dagegen!


----------



## Kettenglied (6. Januar 2011)

Fabio88 schrieb:


> das ist Danny Mc Askill



Ach, was du nicht sagst. Das ist ja mal ganz was neues.


----------



## heifisch (6. Januar 2011)

schon erschreckend solche fakten, finde ich immer wieder..


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte schon Angst, dass ihr mir das Video anhängen wollt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (6. Januar 2011)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Angst, dass ihr mir das Video anhängen wollt..



DU bist Danny McAskill???


----------



## heifisch (6. Januar 2011)

kann nicht sein, so gut ist der googleübersetzer nun auch nicht..


----------



## svennox (7. Januar 2011)

DAS ist natürl. KEIN FAKE..dieser Typ kann das wirkl. alles..!!!
(allerdings ist das Video sehr trickreich zusammen geschnitten) 
YouTube - Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home" - NEW street trials riding short film

..




Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Kumpel hat mir folgenden Link geschickt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Januar 2011)

Und was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen?...


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Januar 2011)

das es ein fake ist. 

nächste woche bringen sie was darüber bei Galileo, die haben die tricks aufgedeckt und Mcaskill bekommt ne anzeige von Youtube wegen vorsätzlichem fälschen von scheinbar echten videos. 


RECHT SO!!! sowas macht man auch nicht.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. Januar 2011)

Mittlerweile hatte ich wirklich gedacht, dass es diesen McAskill wirklich geben kann. Vorher dachte ich der hätte etwas mit diesem McDonald zu tun, aber die scheinen wohl unter einer Decke zu stecken. Ob MC Hammer da auch zugehört?


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Januar 2011)

ne moment, Mc Donald hat Mc hammer nur die moves beigebracht bevor er abhängig von transfetten wurde. 


aber diese MC´s sind scheinbar eine ganz interessante familie. 


der eine Dealt mit ausgeschlabberten Hosen, der andere macht jugendliche abhängig von nem grossen M und der 3. im bunde fälscht videos. 


schon ne krasse familiy. 

ich verstehe nur noch nicht wie da die Hellas Angels MC und Bandidos MC ins schema passen....


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. Januar 2011)

Du denkst da also an eine Art organisiertes Verbrechen/Bandenkriminalität? Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen! Aber jetzt erscheint es mir plausibel. In den Diskotheken waren die Mc's ja auch stärker Vertreten, mittlerweile haben sich da aber die DJ's ihr Imperium aufgebaut. Rivalisierende Gruppen? Vielleicht geht der Gedanke des Fakes auch von den DJ's aus und soll einen schlechten Schatten auf die Mc's werfen und sie als unglaubwürdig darstellen?


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Januar 2011)

hm, DJ. kenn ich nich, ich kenn nur J.D. 




aber wenn man mal alles rein logisch betrachtet: 

MCdonald is durch seine ungesunde lebenesweise klatschefett geworden > MChammer, sein bruder, ist ja schneider und näht ihm ein paar passende hosen. diese allerdings passen nach 3wochen nicht mehr, also muss MCHammer  neue nähen, noch grössere. (womit er dann später Dealt weil sie eine ganze modegeneration beeinflussen) 

die hosen die MCDonald net mehr passten, hat dann MCAskill im schrank entdeckt und dann kam seine gefährlich kriminelle energie in ihm durch: 

sofort dachte er daran das man in diesen hosen unmöglich die strumpfhalter seines Vaters entdecken kann, diese hat er dann umfunktioniert zu seilhalterungen (für Titan angelschnur die er aus dem angelverein seines vetters, MC Jesus hat). Mit diesen seilhalterungen sind die ganzen "tricks" ja erst möglich!! 

damit hat er den 1. wichtigen grundstein gelegt für seinen Perfiden plan der am meisten angeklickte Videoheld auf Youtube zu werden. 

jetzt erschliesst sich mir auch die rolle des Hellas Angels MC und der Bandidos MC: sie kopieren diese videos massenhaft und bieten sie in einschlägig bekannten Scenelokalen zu wucherpreisen an um ihr Imperium bei World of Warcraft weiter zu finanzieren und zu vergrössern!!!! 


Ich bin mir sicher das bald der grossneffe MC Paper mit ins boot kommt umd Noch mehr werbung zu machen und zwar in form von bedruckten Plakaten und visitenkarten! 



HA!!! der Masterplan ist geknackt!


----------



## heifisch (8. Januar 2011)

da haste dir aber mühe gegeben, gut gemacht, kriegst auch nen kecks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (8. Januar 2011)

mh, mit liebesperlen......


----------



## Matrahari (8. Januar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich war es Ronald McDonald der hinter dem ganzen steckt.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. Januar 2011)

Also diese Gruppierung um Ronald, sein Sohn Ronaldo und Handlanger Ronaldinho? Langsam nimmt das unangenehme Ausmaße an, die Sache scheint größer zu sein, als ich angenommen habe.


----------



## MHDH (8. Januar 2011)

cris-py schrieb:


> Der andere Thread ist reine Ironie,hier ist alles wahr und das Video definitiv gefaked !
> Alles Computeranimation ....



So ein scheiss!!hab ihn life auf der bike expo munchen gesehen alles echt!!!


----------



## RetroRider (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber der hat vorher den Sattel runtergemacht. Das is Betrug.


----------



## freeride_bogl (8. Januar 2011)

FAKE !

Ronald McDonald, is ganz klar der Chef der Truppe, ich schätze da spielt auch die Mafia mit

unverantwortlich wie ich finde, so etwas zu FAKEN, was doch anhand der vorliegenden Beweise ganz eindeutig bestätigt wurde !!!!
--> Kleine Kinder versuchen das nachzumachen und verletzen sich. 
Die Bauern und Förster stecken natürlich auch dahinter, weil sie nich wollen dass man Ihre Wälder mit Rally-ähnlichen Fahrrädern zerstört und die Tiere ausrottet. In der stadt kann man ausserdem nun gezielt Fallen aufstellen, damit sich nachahmer des Videos verletzen.

Am schlimmsten finde ich deswegen diejenigen, die hier meinen sie könnten allen einreden, das sei ECHT - Ich bin für ein Verbot der freien Meinungsäußerung weil so eine Verharmlosung nicht passieren darf

Was für eine Frechheit !!

---
Ps: es gibt schon echt schwere Spasten die hier wohl einiges nicht raffen, sind wohl alles Streber, die theoretisch alles können aber einfach komplett nichts checken - Ein Hoch auf die Ironie !!!


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Januar 2011)

Es scheint auch eine ganze MC Stadt zu geben . . . Malching.
http://www.easykfz.de/images/Kfz-Kennzeichen/Kennzeichen-MC.jpg


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Januar 2011)

siehste siehste, jetz hat der Clan schon ganze städte infiltriert!!!! 



mein gott, als nächstes is bestimmt Bielefeld dran!!!! 
(die will ja sonst keiner....)


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Januar 2011)

Monaco ist auch MC. Jetzt kommen die Neureichen noch mit ihr Geld und kaufen den rest der Welt . . . kost ja nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (8. Januar 2011)

MHDH schrieb:


> So ein scheiss!!hab ihn life auf der bike expo munchen gesehen alles echt!!!



Munchen gibt es überhaupt nicht. Muß also auch ein Fake gewesen sein. Das heißt er ist ein Wiederholungstäter


----------



## svenji94 (15. Januar 2011)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Kumpel hat mir folgenden Link geschickt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab mal auf den Schattenwurf in einigen einstellungen gekuckt. Der fällt teilw in 2 Richtungen!!! Klares Zeichen, dass da im Studio nachbearbeitet wurde. Deshalb ein klares: Fake!


----------



## schnellejugend (15. Januar 2011)

Ganz klar, endlich ist es bewiesen.

An mehreren Stellen wurden auch die Stützräder wegretuschiert.


----------



## Herbsthasser (15. Januar 2011)

keine ahnung was ihr an dem video gefaked findet schaut euch sein erstes video an 
außerdem hat er ein interview in der freeride 4/09 gegeben und wie schon auf den seiten zuvor stand hat galileo das video gecheckt und als klargestellt das alles echt ist was er macht

hier der link zum obigen genannten video 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube        - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/nomedia]


----------



## heifisch (15. Januar 2011)

die sind halt alle gekauft!


----------



## FlorianD. (16. Januar 2011)

Herbsthasser schrieb:


> und wie schon auf den seiten zuvor stand hat galileo das video gecheckt und als klargestellt das alles echt ist was er macht



Na dann kann es ja keinerlei Zweifel an der Echtheit geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (16. Januar 2011)

alles gefaked...!!! alle die die einen redbull helm tragen sind faker!!! 
diese schweine!!!


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Januar 2011)

Herbsthasser schrieb:


> keine ahnung was ihr an dem video gefaked findet schaut euch sein erstes video an
> außerdem hat er ein interview in der freeride 4/09 gegeben und wie schon auf den seiten zuvor stand hat galileo das video gecheckt und als klargestellt das alles echt ist was er macht



boa bist du schlau ey, glaubst auch jeden scheiss was ????


oh nein ich liebe diesen thread !!!! todesgeil


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Januar 2011)

Herbsthasser schrieb:


> keine ahnung was ihr an dem video gefaked findet schaut euch sein erstes video an
> außerdem hat er ein interview in der freeride 4/09 gegeben und wie schon auf den seiten zuvor stand hat galileo das video gecheckt und als klargestellt das alles echt ist was er macht
> 
> hier der link zum obigen genannten video
> YouTube        - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009




Ist Quatsch, was du da redest, merkste selbst oder?


----------



## freeride_bogl (16. Januar 2011)

mtb-news braucht einen "gefällt mir" button !!!!!!!


----------



## cdF600 (17. Januar 2011)

Toller Thread hier!
Eine Liga mit dem "Nachtbiken-Angstthread" und dem "Biken mit Ständer"-Thread!
Vielleicht bräuchten wir für diese Art Threads eine eigene Rubrik?


----------



## Kettenglied (18. Januar 2011)

Herbsthasser schrieb:


> auf den seiten zuvor stand hat galileo das video gecheckt und als klargestellt das alles echt ist was er macht



Galileo ist nicht nur gekauft sondern auch gefaked. Daniel Aminati, Aiman Abdallah und Danny MacAskill sind ein und dieselbe Person. Ist ja klar das die sich gegenseitig nicht verraten.


----------



## Disco82 (21. Januar 2011)

Also ich sag euch jetzt mal was: Das ist alles ein fake!Ich weiß es ,denn ich bin Danny McAskill
und so was ist nicht real!Mein Kumpel hat in Silicon Valley nen Job als Animator für die
Filmindustrie bekommen( mir Ronald MCDonald und MCHammer) und da haben wir uns spontan entschieden,dass durchzuziehen
um mich aus der Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit zu befreien.wenn ihr genau hinschaut,flieh iich in Iron MAn 2 auch im Hintergund durch die Gegend....


Im ernst,der Typ der den Treat hier eröffnet hat,hat ein verbrechen begangenim Sommer wären hier bestimmt nur 2 Seiten gefüllt


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Januar 2011)

Disco82 schrieb:


> Im ernst,der Typ der den Treat hier eröffnet hat,hat ein verbrechen begangenim Sommer wären hier bestimmt nur 2 Seiten gefüllt



hat aber was gutes . . . der Winter ist bissel kurzweiliger dank des Verbrechens.


----------



## Kettenglied (22. Januar 2011)

Disco82 schrieb:


> Also ich sag euch jetzt mal was: Das ist alles ein fake!Ich weiß es ,denn ich bin Danny McAskill



Die Röntgenaufnahme ist aber eindeutig von Homer J. Simpson. Ich sage du lügst!


----------



## Disco82 (23. Januar 2011)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Die Röntgenaufnahme ist aber eindeutig von Homer J. Simpson. Ich sage du lügst!



Nein ich habe ein Maske auf!Das ist mein wahres Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (23. Januar 2011)

DAS erklärt aber einiges wenns ne echte aufnahme von dir ist.....


----------



## Kettenglied (24. Januar 2011)




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (24. Januar 2011)

BTT bitte...


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Januar 2011)

Alle Videos sind gefaket, es sind nur ganz viele Standbilder hintereinander die schnell ablaufen.


----------



## Kettenglied (24. Januar 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Alle Videos sind gefaket, es sind nur ganz viele Standbilder hintereinander die schnell ablaufen.




Jaja, in diesen Fakes steckt schon verdammt viel Arbeit.....


----------

